# My kitchen remodel



## ACobra289 (May 25, 2007)

This project was completed a couple of years ago, but I figured I would post some pics. Sorry for the poor quality on the before pics. They are scans of photos we took years ago when we moved into the house. I guess this would be considered a "budget" remodel since we kept the cabinets and just painted them.


----------



## Ron The Plumber (Jun 7, 2006)

Nice job. :thumbsup::thumbsup::thumbsup:


----------



## perpetual98 (Nov 2, 2007)

Wow, that looks awesome. Care to shed some light on how you painted the cabinets, or was it as easy as just slapping some paint up there?


----------



## ACobra289 (May 25, 2007)

Thanks!

As for painting the cabinets, nothing to involved. I removed the doors to make sanding them easier. Cleaned and sanded the doors and cabinet frames with my random orbital sander on the flat spots and sanding sponges for the hard to reach areas. I didn't bother with trying to sand the stain completely off, just enough to remove the gloss and any surface imperfections. Used a brush to prime and paint with latex enamel paint. We were a little concerned about how the white paint would hold up, but it has been a couple of years and it still looks good.


----------



## yummy mummy (Sep 11, 2006)

Hi ACobra:

It looks great! I like the cranberry colour that you used in the dining area.

It looks like a texture of some sort. Is it painted or wallpapered?

Great Job!


----------



## baksdak (Mar 6, 2008)

Looks great, you cant even tell those are not new cabinets. They look very modern!:thumbup: :thumbup: :thumbup: :thumbup:


----------



## ACobra289 (May 25, 2007)

yummy mummy said:


> Hi ACobra:
> 
> It looks great! I like the cranberry colour that you used in the dining area.
> 
> ...


 Thanks Yummy. It's a painted sponge faux finish. It does have a little texture to it. When I removed the wallpaper, it left the sheetrock in a mess. I patched as best I could, but it would have taken forever to get it perfect. So we wanted a finish that would help hide the imperfections. I rolled on the base coat first. Then I went over that with a darker glaze using a sponge roller. (The sponge roller is SO much easier than trying to do it by hand.) I would sponge an area and then go back over it with a normal dry roller. This would help knock down any big globs of glaze and keep it from running. I think I ended up going over it with the sponge about 3 times to get the look we liked.

Sorry for the long winded response. I get to rambling sometimes. 

Bill M.


----------



## AtlanticWBConst. (May 12, 2006)

Very nice job. If you didn't have those before pictures, it would be hard to appreciate the huge difference. 

It shows what a person can do even on a budget...especially, when they are creative.

You are very talented....um, correction: You are extremely talented and have a great eye for design. I like how you even covered that end of the cabinet with bead board. There are alot of very nicely thought out details - everywhere.


----------



## ACobra289 (May 25, 2007)

Thanks Atlantic. That means a lot coming from a pro like you.

Bill


----------



## Krichton (May 2, 2006)

Great job. Are those peel and stick tiles? How much did the entire job cost? What kind of counters are those?


----------



## ACobra289 (May 25, 2007)

Krichton said:


> Great job. Are those peel and stick tiles? How much did the entire job cost? What kind of counters are those?


Thanks Krichton. The floor is an Armstrong laminate. It was actually probably more expensive than doing a ceramic tile, but the subfloor would have needed a lot of work to make it suitable for tile. It was so much easier and quicker to install the laminate. 

The counters are granite. Virginia Mist is the name. It has a wavy sandy look to it, similar to the juprano granites.

The total cost was around 11k. Here is an approximate breakdown of the big ticket items.

$4200 Appliances
$3000 Granite counter
$300 SS undermount sink
$700 Armstrong laminate floor 
$600 Basksplash (tumbled marble) I paid to have this done.
$250 Undercab lights
$800 2 Pella windows, crown/base moldings, beadboard, etc...
$180 Cabinet hardware
$275 Light fixtures
$180 Sink faucet
$160 Labor to run electrical circuits for microwave & undercab lights.

And *LOTS* of other little misc expenses. It's amazing how quick those little trips to Lowes adds up.

Bill M.


----------



## Knucklez (Oct 21, 2007)

wow, your project gives me inspiration to keep plugg'n away at my own kitchen remodel (also being documented on this website).

how long did it take you to work on this project?

only $11k? looks more like a $30K kitchen :thumbup:

Knucklez


----------



## ACobra289 (May 25, 2007)

Knucklez said:


> wow, your project gives me inspiration to keep plugg'n away at my own kitchen remodel (also being documented on this website).
> 
> how long did it take you to work on this project?
> 
> ...



Thanks Knucklez.  If I remember correctly it took me about 4 months. Working mostly in the evenings after work and on the weekends. I'm sure it could have been done quicker, but I tend to slack off sometimes. lol That's when the wife has to crack the whip and get me going again.

I have looked at your kitchen project. Looks like it is going to be quite a bit more involved than mine. Seems like I heard that concrete counters are some of the more expensive counters available. Are you planning on doing them all on your own? I look forward to seeing your progress and the final product.

Bill


----------

